# IELTS Test Report Form Number



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello there while submitting the South Australia SS application they ask to provide IELTS Result Reference Number and when i am filling it it does not accept the full length of Reference Number?

do I have to skip two characters from beginning or from ending or what?????

But on EOI i filled the full reference Number without having any problem and it is clearly mention on SA SS website that EOI details should match with the details you provide on SA SS application what should i do now????


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hello there while submitting the South Australia SS application they ask to provide IELTS Result Reference Number and when i am filling it it does not accept the full length of Reference Number?
> 
> do I have to skip two characters from beginning or from ending or what?????
> 
> But on EOI i filled the full reference Number without having any problem and it is clearly mention on SA SS website that EOI details should match with the details you provide on SA SS application what should i do now????


I have the same problem. I sent them an email about it. Anybody else face this issue?


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply can you kindly give me the e-mail address so i even can write them about my problem and as soon as i get any reply i will let you know and also keep me updated....


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Thanks for the reply can you kindly give me the e-mail address so i even can write them about my problem and as soon as i get any reply i will let you know and also keep me updated....


[email protected]


----------

